# 315w Ijoy maxo quad 18650



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Just found this.
If ever anyone wanted a weeks battery life vaping at 30watts heres the mod for you 

Or if you feel like you need more power so you can shove some more vape down your lungs in a attempt to blow them up 

iJoy maxo is the first quad 18650 TC box mod that can reach to 315w watt by 4 * 18650 batties. It will bring you longer life-span than triple 18650 box mod. The appearance can be customized by leather sticker, different colors including Red/Blue/Black/Yellow to choose from. With ergonomic design, hold feeling is good, simple and practical. Easy to use menu making everyday use more efficient and effective than ever before.

Ijoy Maxo outputs a poweful 315W maximum, it is compatible down to 0.06 ohms, with full temperature control that is compatible with Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Stell heating meterials. This chipsent is also firmware upgradeable.







*Parameters:*
Size: 64mm (L) x 41mm (W) x 89mm (H)
Wattage range: 5 - 315W
Coil range: 0.06 - 3ohm
TC wire: Ti/Ni/SS
Battery: 4 x 18650 batteries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

The desighn doesnt actually look all that bad, this is what the eleaf istick 200w shouldve been.


----------



## Jan (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> The desighn doesnt actually look all that bad, this is what the eleaf istick 200w shouldve been.


Batteries will almost cost more than the mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Jan said:


> Batteries will almost cost more than the mod



Agree totally.
This is not a mod i would be intrested in and i dont think it will be a popular one.
Ijoy should have rather used the money on r&d on there other products.

Only thing i really like about this mod is the colours.


----------



## RichJB (14/9/16)

I thought Smok were the first out the gate with a 4x18650 mod? Mark my words, we'll cross the 1kW barrier before 2020.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Rather go PWM at the price of all those 18650's wow... 315w... yes Sir I am going to vape at that ALL DAY


----------



## Jan (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree totally.
> This is not a mod i would be intrested in and i dont think it will be a popular one.
> Ijoy should have rather used the money on r&d on there other products.
> 
> Only thing i really like about this mod is the colours.


I am not so sure I get the feeling that there are more and more vapers that is mmm how can I say it, compensating 
It is pretty though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I thought Smok were the first out the gate with a 4x18650 mod? Mark my words, we'll cross the 1kW barrier before 2020.


Its been done in DIY... I am going to go have a squiz at a 1000w PWM mod on Friday. I PROMISE to get videos of THAT.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I thought Smok were the first out the gate with a 4x18650 mod? Mark my words, we'll cross the 1kW barrier before 2020.



Its insane. The only thing that happens is it kicks the vape down your throat whether you like it or not and will leave you spewing your lungs out.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Its been done in DIY... I am going to go have a squiz at a 1000w PWM mod on Friday. I PROMISE to get videos of THAT.



Watched a couple of vids of insane pwm mods taking 8x 18650 and in all honesty ive seen dna mods give the same vape. Reason is you can not draw on it for long enough to get the huge amount of vape you expect you gonna get.

So basically you just get a mouth full much quicker.
Lungs only have X capacity so its pointless having all these crazy amounts off watages.


----------



## stevie g (14/9/16)

Mods should come with weight in the specifications because that is going to be heavy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

I agree with all of you, but damn! I like it!


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

looks good..almost like a rolo with squashed sides...we now entering an era where batteries for the mods cost almost the same as the mod itself...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Watched a couple of vids of insane pwm mods taking 8x 18650 and in all honesty ive seen dna mods give the same vape. Reason is you can not draw on it for long enough to get the huge amount of vape you expect you gonna get.
> 
> So basically you just get a mouth full much quicker.
> Lungs only have X capacity so its pointless having all these crazy amounts off watages.


It is something done only for novelty methinks. Apparently the thing takes a 40mm atty. Not saying it is going to be the worlds best vape, but come ON if you get passed a 1000w mod curiosity is going to win right?...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Just found this.
> If ever anyone wanted a weeks battery life vaping at 30watts heres the mod for you
> 
> Or if you feel like you need more power so you can shove some more vape down your lungs in a attempt to blow them up
> ...


A heads up for anyone interested,Gearbest has this one on pre - sale for $44.95 w/ coupon code VCMaxo. I need this like a hole in the head but I couldn't resist.Now I'm going to have to save up for batteries!


----------

